# Formular absendung ohne submit



## DerEisige (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo oder besser guten Abend,

ich möchte das wen man im select was auswählt, das Formular automatisch abgesendet wirt ohne das man einen submit braucht weis da jemand was?


```
<form action="<?php echo $_SERVER['PHP_SELF']; ?>" method="post" >
	<select name="formular" >
            <option value="">---- Bitte w&auml;hlen ----</option>
            <option value="1">Formular 1</option>
            <option value="2">Formular 2</option>
            <option value="3">Formular 3</option>
  	</select>
</form>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p><?php echo $_POST['formular'];?></p>
```


----------



## sheel (13. Februar 2014)

Hi

Mit JS kannst du auf onchange reagieren und submit() vom form aufrufen.


----------



## DerEisige (13. Februar 2014)

also mit

```
<select name="formular" onchange="submit()">
```
oke danke dir.


----------

